# ACF & Nuova Point cups



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Does anyone stock ACF & Nuova Point cups in the uk? Or recommend a nice cup!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I've looked for Nuova Point cups before and struggled. If you want thick walled cups you could have a look at como cups here: http://coffeecups.co.uk/products/espresso-cappuccino-cups-latte-mugs/range/como-espresso-cappuccino/

A quick google hasn't shown any acf stockists in the UK either!


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

ACME are another make that look very nice


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Coffeesmiths Collective (http://www.coffeesmithscollective.co.uk/products-page/coffee-and-tea-drinking) would appear to have some ACF cups in their web shop.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

cool brilliant! thanks....What size cups do people normally use for cappuccino and lattes? ACF cups seem a lot smaller then other cups e.g coffee hit


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

I like 5.5oz for my flat white, and I have some 7oz cups for cappas and some 10oz cups for Americano's, and some 9oz latte glasses too, plus some 2oz/3oz shot glasses and cups.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Personally use 5.5oz + 6oz for flat whites + caps, 8oz for latte + usa.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I use a 7oz cup for capps and 9oz for lattes


----------

